# Protection d'écran pour iPad Pro 11" 2020 ?



## Nicolarts (13 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,

J'ai tout simplement une question : Le protection d'écran d'iPad Pro 11" en version 2018 sera *compatible* de iPad Pro 2020 ?

Le vendeur me confirme que le protection d'écran n'est pas compatible de iPad Pro 2020 mais uniquement 2018... 

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Avril 2020)

La partie appareil photo au dos est différente entre l'iPad 2018 et 2020 (plus grande sur le 2020) : donc la protection est incompatible.


----------



## Nicolarts (13 Avril 2020)

Dans mon post précédent, je ne parlais pas le dos d'iPad Pro mais je parle sur l'écran !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Avril 2020)

L'avant de l'iPad est quasi identique, normalement ce devrait être bon.


----------



## Nicolarts (13 Avril 2020)

D'accord, merci pour ton post 

J'attends quand même les autres avis.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

Pour moi , c'est jouable , mais je ferrais un essai avant achat


----------

